# DNP 3 weeks to get out of system?



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys

I've read that DNP takes 3 weeks to get out of your system, is that correct? Was planning on runnin it up to a week before a holiday, a drinking holiday, would that be wise?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Based on its half life, its effects will be negligible about 7 days after discontinuation. And I can vouch for that, I'm 6 days off and I've carbed back up. Lifts are the same as pre cycle, no heat and feeling top notch. Don't get me wrong there may be trace amounts remaining but nothing you need to worry about


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

might be in your system but to the amounts it wont effect anything. as soon as the half life time had taken it roughly below 50mg i counted it as out of the system. just go light the first session to see how you feel


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers for your replys guys, thinking about heat too, going to Croatia, so will be very hot


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel right as rain within 48 hours of being off it, even if I've been on it weeks. No heat, no dehydration, no carb induced heat flashes. I'd take it a week upto holiday no hesitation.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I feel right as rain within 48 hours of being off it, even if I've been on it weeks. No heat, no dehydration, no carb induced heat flashes. I'd take it a week upto holiday no hesitation.


Cheers for your reply mate, how did you run it? Dosage? And supps, hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

as has been said after 7 days there will be negligible amounts. For example if you are on a 125mg cycle, your peak dosage from day, based on the half life, will be 320mg - it slowly creeps to 350mg over a further 4 days. 7 days after your last dose the amount left will be 15mg, at 2 weeks will be 0.67mg and at 3 weeks will be 0.03mg. The graph looks like this:



This taken from the world famous DNP Calc spreadsheet (written by me) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

steve89 said:


> Cheers for your reply mate, how did you run it? Dosage? And supps, hope you don't mind me asking


I've run it a few times now, between 125mg a day to 500mg (dependent on weather and work commitments etc). Only ever supplemented with t3 and electrolytes, but have done it with and without being on test cycle.

Good results whatever.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I've run it a few times now, between 125mg a day to 500mg (dependent on weather and work commitments etc). Only ever supplemented with t3 and electrolytes, but have done it with and without being on test cycle.
> 
> Good results whatever.


What were your results like on 500mg mate?

Last year I ran 500mg for two and a half weeks and lost about two stone lol


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> as has been said after 7 days there will be negligible amounts. For example if you are on a 125mg cycle, your peak dosage from day, based on the half life, will be 320mg - it slowly creeps to 350mg over a further 4 days. 7 days after your last dose the amount left will be 15mg, at 2 weeks will be 0.67mg and at 3 weeks will be 0.03mg. The graph looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 150497
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, been waiting for the main man for DNP to reply  ha I read that you were putting a guide up for DNP usage, did you ever get round to it. I'm guessing your saying with that little amount in your system it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I've run it a few times now, between 125mg a day to 500mg (dependent on weather and work commitments etc). Only ever supplemented with t3 and electrolytes, but have done it with and without being on test cycle.
> 
> Good results whatever.


With this being my first time, I was thinking start with 125mg for first few days then up to 250mg, I wouldn't go above that, that's just me  would you bother with starting at 125c or would you say it's safe to start at 250mg


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Echo said:


> What were your results like on 500mg mate?
> 
> Last year I ran 500mg for two and a half weeks and lost about two stone lol


What were the sides like doing this mate! Sounds mad!! Ha


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Echo said:


> What were your results like on 500mg mate?
> 
> Last year I ran 500mg for two and a half weeks and lost about two stone lol


I lose maybe 1.5lbs a day on 500mg dnp - can only do it weekends or time of work though or I'm sweaty and breathing like a rapist at work. 250mg a day gives me roughly 1lb a day losses if cardio is maintained.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

steve89 said:


> With this being my first time, I was thinking start with 125mg for first few days then up to 250mg, I wouldn't go above that, that's just me  would you bother with starting at 125c or would you say it's safe to start at 250mg


I start at 125mg now and build it up. I think jumping in at 250mg could be a bit of a shock. While you don't build a tolerance on dnp as I understand I find you habituate to it, and it's easier to habituated to it gradually. So while I'll happily do the odd day or two at 500mg while into the swing of things I wouldn't dream of starting on that amount.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

steve89 said:


> What were the sides like doing this mate! Sounds mad!! Ha


Absolutely f*cking terrible mate, two stone in two and a half weeks wasn't even worth the sides.

-Constantly had a thin layer of sweat on my body all the time (If I didn't wipe, it would get thicker)

-If I didn't have a fan on me, I'd feel like I was literally in a sauna

-Constantly out of breath, even just sitting down. Very deep breathing.

-Extreme Lethargy. I would fall asleep at random points in the day.

Those were the main four. I'd have to be in real special circumstances to even consider doing that again lol


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Echo said:


> Absolutely f*cking terrible mate, two stone in two and a half weeks wasn't even worth the sides.
> 
> -Constantly had a thin layer of sweat on my body all the time (If I didn't wipe, it would get thicker)
> 
> ...


Jesus, doesn't sound pleasant!! Hopefully at half that dose, I shouldn't be too bad then haha with you having got experience under your belt, one quick question. I go away on the 28th of June. I was planning on running DNP for 2 weeks, starting Monday 9th till Monday 23rd. Will I look at my best around the time I fly? So 5 days after my last dose! Will my muscles have filled up again? Any advice on keeping them looking full, or atleast getting them full again  cheers for your input mate, appreciate it


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Hi Mate, been waiting for the main man for DNP to reply  ha I read that you were putting a guide up for DNP usage, did you ever get round to it. I'm guessing your saying with that little amount in your system it shouldn't be a problem


Once it's below 25 mg you won't notice it. Guide was delayed due to a missing reference I needed. Tracked it down yesterday, so reckon it will be done next week and available for UK-m peeps.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I got hives as soon as I came after DNP last time but the previous times I ran it, I was fine.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Echo said:


> Absolutely f*cking terrible mate, two stone in two and a half weeks wasn't even worth the sides.
> 
> -Constantly had a thin layer of sweat on my body all the time (If I didn't wipe, it would get thicker)
> 
> ...


2 Stone in 2.5 weeks. Well worth the sides of DNP!


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

havering said:


> I got hives as soon as I came after DNP last time but the previous times I ran it, I was fine.


Oh really, i dont want that ha did you do anything different to your previous cycle? Is there anything you can take whilst on the DNP to help prevent it


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Oh really, i dont want that ha did you do anything different to your previous cycle? Is there anything you can take whilst on the DNP to help prevent it


I'd imagine you would be fine, I've seen a few posts with people getting hives but 95% have been fine and Benadryl clears it anyway I don't think I did anything different, took an antihistamine and it was gone within two days, quite bizarre though, only thing I may of done differently was slightly less water and electrolytes.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

havering said:


> I'd imagine you would be fine, I've seen a few posts with people getting hives but 95% have been fine and Benadryl clears it anyway I don't think I did anything different, took an antihistamine and it was gone within two days, quite bizarre though, only thing I may of done differently was slightly less water and electrolytes.


How come you would run less mate?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

steve89 said:


> How come you would run less mate?


I meant on my third time I think I drank less water and used less electrolytes, didn't really meant to do it that way, just the first two times I ran it, I was off work so it was easy to sort my supplements and water out, third was at work and where busy etc didn't have as much time to drink water and electrolytes.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Jesus, doesn't sound pleasant!! Hopefully at half that dose, I shouldn't be too bad then haha with you having got experience under your belt, one quick question. I go away on the 28th of June. I was planning on running DNP for 2 weeks, starting Monday 9th till Monday 23rd. Will I look at my best around the time I fly? So 5 days after my last dose! Will my muscles have filled up again? Any advice on keeping them looking full, or atleast getting them full again  cheers for your input mate, appreciate it


I would recommend a week mate. That way nearly all the DNP bar trace amounts will be out if your system. Also because your glycogen and water levels will be back to normal Making you look better


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Echo said:


> Absolutely f*cking terrible mate, two stone in two and a half weeks wasn't even worth the sides.
> 
> -Constantly had a thin layer of sweat on my body all the time (If I didn't wipe, it would get thicker)
> 
> ...


I can't imagine this! Sounds like something out of a comedy!


----------

